# J2SE vs J2EE



## Guest (5. Mrz 2007)

Welchen Vorteil hat jetzt eigentlich eine J2EE Intranet Anwendung gegenüber einer J2SE Desktop Applikation die ich auch einem Netzlaufwerk liegen habe und von nicht mehr als ca 10 Benutzer verwendet wird?

Sagen wir die Applikation bleibt unter 1 MB, beim starten wird die Java Desktop Anwendung in den Specher geladen und dürfte von der Performance eigentlich keine Probleme verursachen. Ausserdem kann ich bequem auf alle Swing Gui Elemente zurück greifen.

danke für eure meinung


----------



## SlaterB (5. Mrz 2007)

> ich bequem auf alle Swing Gui Elemente zurück greifen

wo? beim Client? beim Server?
das geht doch immer, allein die Nachrichten müssen übers Netz geschickt werden, ob auf einer der beiden Seiten nun ein Browser oder Java-Client oder Java-Server oder Webserver steht ist dafür egal,

sobald ein Netz da ist braucht man HTTP oder anderes zur Übertragung, 
der Rest ist aus erster einfacher Sicht schon fast egal, ob nun kleines Firmennetz oder großes Internet,

interessant wirds vielleicht wieder bei Sicherheitsfragen, Login-Verwaltung (Session), Datenformaten und anderem,


----------



## Guest (5. Mrz 2007)

naja ich würde die gesamte applikation auf dem desktop laufen lassen und je nach bedarf auf eine zentrale db zugreifen. und frag mich ob das sinnvoll ist und ob nicht doch eine anwendung mit j2ee besser wäre


----------



## Guest (5. Mrz 2007)

einer der größten vorteile einer thin client anwenung die im browser läuft ist ja, dass ich sie am client nicht installieren muss, aber wenn ich sie eh vom netzlaufwerk starten kann.....


----------



## SlaterB (5. Mrz 2007)

tja, dazu müsste man erstmal wissen, was J2EE genau macht/ bietet,

diese zentrale DB zählt jedenfalls nicht dazu, 
hier ist der Unterschied, ob jeder Client direkt mit der DB spricht (Login kennt!) oder dies über einen Dritten gekapselt wird,
dieser Dritter muss nicht unbedingt J2EE sein, jedes andere Programm, mit dem man kommunizieren kann (z.B. ein Java-Server), kann das auch,
aber das ist natürlich durchaus ein Punkt zur Entscheidung FÜR so eine zentrale Komponte 
(wie z.B. J2EE, welches sich selbstverständlich anbietet)


was zu J2EE dazu gehört ist eine Unterstützung der HTTP-Kommunikation,
was selbst für eine lokale Anwendung auf  einem Rechner schon ganz interessant ist
(schöne Oberfläche mit vielen Möglichkeiten, die in Swing aufwendig sind,
so ein Browser ist ja ein mächtiges Tool)

mit viel mehr Detailwissen kann ich auf die Schnelle selber gar nicht mal aufwarten,


----------

